
A decentralized marketplace for digital content - djsumdog
https://lbry.com/
======
greenyoda
The fact that I have to install a Windows app to see the content makes this an
instant non-starter for me. Sorry, but I have no idea who you people are or
whether I should trust my security and privacy to you. Why couldn't this have
been written as a web app?

